# Bring and Play - Its Back - Feb 13th!



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 17, 2006)

Yup - Bring and Play HQ were made an offer they couldn't refuse.

We're back on *Monday 13th Feb* (and fortnightly thereafter) at Buffalo bar, Windsor Place, Cardiff (used to be BSB, now it's been taken over).

The same format as ever, grab some tunes, come in and chill out - you'll get your 15 minutes of fame.

We're trying to wow the new owners with a bumper turnout - so get on down!

website here (under construction) www.bringandplay.co.uk

OK'd by Ed


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2006)

cool, will be there.  
buffalo was quite good when i went there for wh*rehouse. upstairs i presume?
got a flyer/site done? need a hand?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 17, 2006)

A hand with a few bits would be great ddraig - PM sent!

Note - We may have to move it a week later - I'll find out by the end of the day.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2006)

temp site here

bring and play 

looks like a go-er for the next meet n all! nevermind it's on a monday folks, need to make a good urban showing and a regular place would be good.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2006)

14th Feb day off work booked so I can give it my fullest attention!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats what we like to hear!


----------



## fishtail (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking forward to it already.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks really good - but The Buffaloe Bar looks a bit stylish for a scruffy herbert like me. i.e. Do they have a dress code? Are they a live music venue as well?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Looks really good - but The Buffaloe Bar looks a bit stylish for a scruffy herbert like me. i.e. Do they have a dress code? Are they a live music venue as well?




it does look swish but when i went there it wasn't really. first and only time i've been there i was accosted by a wierdo on the way to the toilet having only been in there for less than 30secs  .
everyone else was friendly, including the staff.

i wouldn't have got in if there were a dress code and i doubt KBT would do a night there if it did.
not sure how much live stuff they do (seems quite small in there), follow the link to the temp bring and play site and there's a link to them from there.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 18, 2006)

They're putting on more and more live stuff, and the place is swish but down to earth.

Most importantly they're a free (or very low) entry bar with decent music open late (til 3am weekdays, 4am weekends) which I reckon Cardiff could do with a few more places like.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2006)

seem to remember the drinks not being outrageous either


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 18, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> They're putting on more and more live stuff, and the place is swish but down to earth.
> 
> Most importantly they're a free (or very low) entry bar with decent music open late (til 3am weekdays, 4am weekends) which I reckon Cardiff could do with a few more places like.


Sounds good indeed.


----------



## Lucky JACKSON (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow heady news, prompted me to check out cheap flights from E-Town down to C-Town.
All upwards of £40 but I'll keep an avid eye in case of any price slash.
Still hate to see it happen without me.
Look Alive! Cardiff.

'It's the business of the future to be dangerous.'


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 18, 2006)

Lucky JACKSON said:
			
		

> Wow heady news, prompted me to check out cheap flights from E-Town down to C-Town.
> All upwards of £40 but I'll keep an avid eye in case of any price slash.
> Still hate to see it happen without me.
> Look Alive! Cardiff.
> ...



Send us an e-mix and if I go ( I hope to ), I'll ahem, slip it in.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 18, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Send us an e-mix and if I go ( I hope to ), I'll ahem, slip it in.



Will you be wearing ya French resistance outfit?

<Rubber Buccaneer:The best dressed man in the clock end>


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 19, 2006)

Lucky JACKSON said:
			
		

> Wow heady news, prompted me to check out cheap flights from E-Town down to C-Town.
> All upwards of £40 but I'll keep an avid eye in case of any price slash.
> Still hate to see it happen without me.



It won't be the same thats for sure.
The other B+P founder (DJ Nicer than Wife) is gonna be there too, so it's sure to go off.

If the flights aren;t happening - look in to an Orbital style ISDN link-up.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2006)

KBT - can you ask get the thread title changed to have the 13th instead of the 6th? don't want hordes of posters booking the 7th and not 14th of feb off work


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 19, 2006)

Good Call!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 19, 2006)

<grumble>

I might try to get down...

...then again, it's a school night, innit?

Fecking students... 

</grumble>


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 19, 2006)

I predict some Clash from the 1927 falange, tempered by some sweet reggae from the KBT column, a bit of Paul and Ringo from Ddraigs guerilla unit.
Shaping up nice then


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 19, 2006)

Frankie Paul and Johnny Ringo I hope!

Looking like there's gonna be plenty urbanites there!     

Gotta sort some flyers for the weekend


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2006)

maybe
maybe not, maybe i'll shock you all! maybe i won't be able to help meself!
just have to wait innit...

reckon we should get promises now on who's coming and they have to agree to leave urban forever if they don't show  

how are you gonna deal with the mp3 scenario KBT?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 19, 2006)

Stick em on a CD if possible.
I'll prob set up a jack cable just in case like!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 19, 2006)

Will the microphone be there ( not that anyone will use it )?

And have you seen the 200w speakers in gaudy colours for £60 in Cash Generator.... you could start on your sound system.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 19, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I predict some Clash from the 1927 falange, tempered by some sweet reggae from the KBT column, a bit of Paul and Ringo from Ddraigs guerilla unit.
> Shaping up nice then



Ya forgot the Colonel's 15mins of bossa nova Brazilian bliss


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jan 19, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Ya forgot the Colonel's 15mins of bossa nova Brazilian bliss




Awww piss!! I'm gonna have to do an ELO set now


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 21, 2006)

If there was a flyer to download and print we could all print some off and distribute them about where we live work or hangout, etc


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> If there was a flyer to download and print we could all print some off and distribute them about where we live work or hangout, etc



good idea RB!
if kbt doesn't show up in the next few hrs on here i'll do a basic one from the stuff on the page and put it up so people can d/l, sure he won't mind


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 21, 2006)

I've got a mate who's working on the flyer - he's gonna get it done by Monday morning - so we'll get a printable version up online by then.

Sorted.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 21, 2006)

So how does this Bring and Play thing work then?

Am I being really stupid or can we just bring fave tracks and you'll play them,like one of them school discos where everyomne wrote their names on the record sleeve,took home what belonged to them and got really pissed off cos that big guy in the fifth year who says he shagged the really pretty one who looks far older and gets served in pubs and everything went and gave you ya X ray Spex back but when ya got home you found that the record inside was Julie fuckin Covington?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 21, 2006)

Nope - thats how the mighty PROD works though.

In Cardiff we're a bit more low key- you bring your selection, and grab a slot - then at the allotted time you come up and spin the tunes yourself. (B+Ps crack team of advisors will make sure you don't go far wrong).


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 22, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> So how does this Bring and Play thing work then?
> 
> Am I being really stupid or can we just bring fave tracks and you'll play them,like one of them school discos where everyomne wrote their names on the record sleeve,took home what belonged to them and got really pissed off cos that big guy in the fifth year who says he shagged the really pretty one who looks far older and gets served in pubs and everything went and gave you ya X ray Spex back but when ya got home you found that the record inside was Julie fuckin Covington?



That really happened to you didn't it?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 22, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> That really happened to you didn't it?



I was the really pretty one!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 23, 2006)

Gentleman Taff said:
			
		

> Awww piss!! I'm gonna have to do an ELO set now



Lookit, ELO means no show.

Nuff said?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I've got a mate who's working on the flyer - he's gonna get it done by Monday morning - so we'll get a printable version up online by then.
> 
> Sorted.



bump
where be this flyer then?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 25, 2006)

On the way!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> On the way!


cool, like em






http://walesmediadesign.com/b&p/flyers 

have scaled it down so people can print em out, and done 4up on a page


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 26, 2006)

O Mate, It's mainly in black, think of the ink.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> O Mate, It's mainly in black, think of the ink.



i have! go to the link RB! go go go

there u will see inverted versions available........


----------



## garethd (Jan 26, 2006)

i'm thinking about bringing a kwaito (south african ghetto music with a slow house beat but hiphop lyrics mostly in zulu) selection.
do you think that could work?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2006)

why not.... all adds to the range innit


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 26, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> i'm thinking about bringing a kwaito (south african ghetto music with a slow house beat but hiphop lyrics mostly in zulu) selection.
> do you think that could work?



That sounds amazing - Bring it!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 6, 2006)

One week to go.
Get planning those sets folks!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 12, 2006)

So who's coming down then?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2006)

ai mun!
what time u gonna be there from?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2006)

Early - sticking up posters and sorting shit out.
Will def be there from 7, but quite possibly before - Quite likely I'll go to Spillers to see Euros Childs at 4.30 and dish out my last few flyers.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2006)

might go to spillers if there's enough room


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2006)

Right - I'm heading on down in a mo.
Euros first, then some grub - reckon I'll get to Bufallo about 6.30 to start setting stuff up.

The fun should start at 8ish.

Hopefully see some peeps down there!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2006)

well that was nice   
loving the new tunes and banter
didn't see ya there kbt, 2 other welshurbs tho




you can just about see him with the hair and red top

diolch euros


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Right - I'm heading on down in a mo.
> Euros first, then some grub - reckon I'll get to Bufallo about 6.30 to start setting stuff up.
> 
> The fun should start at 8ish.
> ...



 
nice n busy! and about 6 urbs to boot


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice one!
It was pretty busy wasn't it - I reckon it peaked around 11.30 but some hardcore souls kept the party rockin' until after 2.

Nice place too innit - If I had known about the screens/projectors I could have sorted out something to do with them.

Photos, Tracklists and hopefully (If my mindisc worked) mp3s to follow once I've got my shit together.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry I didnt make it guys,but I have the IT *experts* in work at the moment who have managed to completely fuck up my operations and keep me in work til 9pm since friday,and on top of that got a bout of flu and was just completely fucked!
Will defo make the next one as long as I not on hols,when is it?


----------



## fishtail (Feb 14, 2006)

My apologies as well. Really bad form but unavoidable. Sorry KBT


----------



## rhod (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds great fun!
Just a couple of questions:

When's the next one?

What sort of people turn up/participate in b&ps? (age etc)


----------



## rhod (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh yes - some more questions - What sort of tracks seem most popular with the audience? (I know the playlists are extremely diverse, but what really gets 'em goin)?

What sort of tracks send people running to the bar in horror?


----------



## Brockway (Feb 15, 2006)

rhod said:
			
		

> Oh yes - some more questions - What sort of tracks seem most popular with the audience? (I know the playlists are extremely diverse, but what really gets 'em goin)?
> 
> What sort of tracks send people running to the bar in horror?



I tagged along to the one the other night and it seemed pretty eclectic and inclusive - some punky stuff, some country, and some young person's music which I didn't understand. It seems to be anything goes - the sets are only 15 mins long so if the music's not to your taste, you don't have to wait long for the next batch of sounds. _Uptown Top Ranking _ by Althea and Donna sounded pretty good to me - reggae would be a safe bet.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 15, 2006)

rhod said:
			
		

> What sort of people turn up/participate in b&ps? (age etc)



Young blades and old gits. A disappointing lack of women while I was there.


----------



## rhod (Feb 15, 2006)

cheers, Brockway - might give it a spin next time.



("young person's music I didn't understand"   )


----------



## garethd (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah, glad to see it went well. when's the next one?


----------



## rhod (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh yeah - 27th Feb, acording to the flyer.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 15, 2006)

Cheers to all urban folk that came down.
Sorry I didn't get a chance to chat with you Brockway! - I didn't realise you were around - It was pretty hectic until about 11, but we peeps were still spinning tunes (albiet to a much smaller crowd) until gone 2.

As for the kind of tunes - absolutley anything goes - massive props to the bloke who followed 45mins of hectic and excellently mixed DnB with a few CDs of obscure indie bands he liked - thats exactly what its all about.
I'll get a playlist photos etc up on the site over the weekend.

And its fortnightly so the next one is the 27th.

Thanks y'all - see yer soon


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 23, 2006)

Whos in for the next one then - 27th Feb

I've ripped all the DJ sets from last weeks, and they should be online by tomorrow (with ddraigs help!), some excellent sets.

Looking forward to whatever randomness next week brings - 


Bring and Play! Where every man is king, and no man wears a crown!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Whos in for the next one then - 27th Feb
> 
> I've ripped all the DJ sets from last weeks, and they should be online by tomorrow (with ddraigs help!), some excellent sets.
> 
> ...



no probs, can do it later for ya. where are you hosting them?
approx 6hrs of tuneage


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 23, 2006)

They're going on putfile which will host them all (individually) for 6 months +.
I have a zip of the whole shebang (400MB   ) Which i'll try to get up on yousendit.com, but that will have to be first come, first served (I think you only get 10 downloads!).

It was really great to be able to listen back to them sober and in my flat too.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 24, 2006)

Right - they're up online - here

Thanks ddraig 

You can download each mix separately, or if you're a whizz with torrents by far and away the best thing to do is to get the torrent of the whole nights music at the top.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2006)

mine sounds atrocious    
will try harder next week!


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 24, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Will the microphone be there ( not that anyone will use it )?
> 
> And have you seen the 200w speakers in gaudy colours for £60 in Cash Generator.... you could start on your sound system.



.....a MICROPHONE????....I'm wiv ya !!!


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 24, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I predict some Clash from the 1927 falange, tempered by some sweet reggae from the KBT column, a bit of Paul and Ringo from Ddraigs guerilla unit.
> Shaping up nice then




You say "the Clash"....but are they really better than the Beatles ???


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 25, 2006)

Fantastic site boys, cheers for that!

Maybe now we have a virtual soundclash with those Brixton chancers!.

Choose your champions carefully coz the B+P are here


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Fantastic site boys, cheers for that!
> 
> Maybe now we have a virtual soundclash with those Brixton chancers!.
> 
> Choose your champions carefully coz the B+P are here



 
easy now RB!    
have you ever been to prod?
legions mate...legions


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 25, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> easy now RB!
> have you ever been to prod?
> legions mate...legions



err no I haven't, they're good are they?

Ever heard of David and Goliath ....we'll have them


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2006)

double pooost


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2006)

reeeeeeeeet! who's coming se soir?
still recovering from this





but will be down after enders


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 27, 2006)

Jesus that looks good.
Was that Saturday night?

Gutted I had work at 8am Sunday    - Tell me all about it later.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Jesus that looks good.
> Was that Saturday night?
> 
> Gutted I had work at 8am Sunday    - Tell me all about it later.



yup it was! 'bangin' is the word! 2 rooms, toilet and bar


----------



## 1927 (Mar 12, 2006)

Is there a Bring and Play tomorrow night?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 12, 2006)

Nope - There's no problem, but it is on Hiatus for about a month.
Keep it locked to U75 for updates!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought I'd bump this cos it's the oldest thread on the public pages of the forum, and I want to know when the next one is.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 10, 2006)

Its on hiatus until in finish my PhD, which will hopefully be soon.

Then I can give B+P my full attention, and make sure it rocks the spot.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> but it is on Hiatus for about a month.






			
				King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Its on hiatus until in finish my PhD, which will hopefully be soon.
> 
> Then I can give B+P my full attention, and make sure it rocks the spot.



So, if I've got my calculations correct, these two posts mean you're gonna finish your PhD in the next 2 days?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

*follows Col around the boards for no reason*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

Stay close, you might learn something 

(i.e. how to waste enormous amounts of time!)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 10, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> So, if I've got my calculations correct, these two posts mean you're gonna finish your PhD in the next 2 days?



Nothing like the misplaced optimism of a PhD student!

Unfortunatly, with my supervisor being the subject of a major investigation (the cunt deserves everything he's gonna get btw) its been hard to get any work done lately.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Stay close, you might learn something
> 
> (i.e. how to waste enormous amounts of time!)



*gets notebook out and perches some glasses on nose n crosses legs ready n eager*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

I do think you need to publically libel your supervisor on a bulletin board, just to get our forum post count up of course


----------

